

The strangest SEC filing you’ll ever read has a backstory you might not believe - hermanywong
http://qz.com/101838/the-strangest-sec-filing-youll-ever-read-has-a-backstory-you-might-not-believe/

======
emhart
I wish the title of this article wasn't so vague, I really enjoyed it, but it
probably isn't going to get much notice here.

------
Zigurd
Problem is: you can't play opfor.

